
Monstache: realtime MongoDB to ElasticSearch replication - dcu
https://github.com/rwynn/monstache
======
rectalogic
Any advantage over mongo-connector? [https://github.com/mongodb-labs/mongo-
connector/wiki/Usage-w...](https://github.com/mongodb-labs/mongo-
connector/wiki/Usage-with-ElasticSearch)

~~~
rwynn
connector allows one to select the fields which are replicated but monstache
goes a bit further by integrating the Otto embedded javascript engine. This
allows for modifying or adding fields in addition to dropping at the
collection level. It appears connector's field option is global to all
collections. monstache also has a stateful mode (using the resume flag) which
allows one to replay only the events missed since the last run. Another
alternative is transporter from compose which is also has the Otto engine and
is written in Go. However, monstache is a single purpose tool while transport
is a more generic tool.

